# Elección de parlantes para amplificadores de 8 y 22W



## sick696 (Jul 15, 2009)

que bocinas necesitan estos 2 amplificador de audio (de cuantos watts)
http://images.google.com.mx/imgres?...v=/images?q=amplificador+de+audio&gbv=2&hl=es

Edité el título para que sea más descriptivo. Cacho.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola Sick

El primero es un amplificador de 8W, y necesita un parlante de... 8W...
El segundo es de 22W y necesita parlantes de... ¿Adivinás?

Saludos


----------



## mufo (Ene 13, 2010)

cacho no es necesario ser tan simpatico


----------



## insa (Mar 20, 2010)

esa misma pregunta tengo yo porque un amplificador de 8w que hice me levantava una bocina de 15......asi q*UE* no *SÉ*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2010)

Que tal si toman un libro y ESTUDIAN algo, o mejor, usan el buscador del foro, antes de preguntar boberías.

Que diablos tiene que ver la potencia que soporta el parlante con la potencia del amplificador?
Por que no se consiguen un parlante de 200W y le conectan una pila de 1.5 volts entre los terminales. Si se mueve que van a decir? Que la pila tiene 200W?

Este tema se ha tratado hasta el cansancio en el foro, así que solo hay que buscar y leer para darse cuenta de que es lo que sucede. Y en este momento hay un par de hilos en discusión activa que tratan bastante de esto.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2010)

Las cubiertas de un auto tienen marcada la velocidad máxima para la que están preparadas (usan un código). Si le pongo cubiertas de 250km/h a un escarabajo... 
¡Guau! ¡Tengo el escarabajo más rápido del mundo!


----------



## insa (Mar 30, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que tal si toman un libro y ESTUDIAN algo, o mejor, usan el buscador del foro, antes de preguntar boberías.
> 
> *Que diablos tiene que ver la potencia que soporta el parlante con la potencia del amplificador?*
> Por que no se consiguen un parlante de 200W y le conectan una pila de 1.5 volts entre los terminales. Si se mueve que van a decir? Que la pila tiene 200W?
> ...




mejor te contesto asi


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 21, 2010)

Che el muchacho tuvo la intensión de aprender y no que el vendedor lo garque como hacen con muchos. Por lo menos tuvo la iniciativa, hay muchos que por creerse incapaces ni siquiera habren un tema por miedo a que lo gasten... no seamos asi compañeros. Abramos las puertas a todos los que quieran aprender algo, yo me acuerdo que en sus tiempos sabia tanto o menos que este pibe y si hubiera existido internet tal ves hubiera hecho la misma pregunta, es más tal ves ahora pregunte alguna que otra cosa que en la cabeza de más de uno resonaría como una "bobada".


> *Que diablos tiene que ver la potencia que soporta el parlante con la  potencia del amplificador?*


A lo que se refirio fue para no quemar o dañar innesesariamente los parlantes al conectarlos a una potencia mayor a la soportada nominalmente por el parlante. Hoy por hoy los fabricantes escasamente dan datos reales de las caracteristicas de sus productos ahondando en las practicas de mala fe. Esto demuestra el nivel de perplejidad que causan los fabricantes en la gente interesada en el audio, a tal nivel que ni siquiera saben lo que significa la palabra watts y si esto importa o no a la hora de elejir un buen parlante. 
Watts, una palabra de tan poca importancia que el marketing se encargo de hacerlo la principal caracteristica de cualquier sistema de audio convenciendo a la muchedumbre y de esta manera reducir gastos. Como es lógico, es muchisimo más costoso hacer parlantes que mantengan un alto SPL, buen desempeño mecanico y cerrando en lo concreto una buena respuesta acustica. Hoy en día la gente cree que cuanta más watts mejor y nadie informa que existen cuestiones mucho más elementales -sino preguntenle a los muchachos del departamento de publicidad de Sony y más concretamente con su producto "estrella" muteki (ni siquiera le voy a poner mayusculas, ni siquiera tendría que tener palabras, ni siquiera tendría que existir esta basura, hace mal al cerebro haciendo perder toda concepción acustica de lo que se denomina alta fidelidad). 
Muchachos acostumbrence a este tipo de cuestiones por parte de usuarios nuevos en este tema. Ahora pasa por el audio, en poco tiempo la falta de conocimientos se va a expandir al ambito visual por culpa del bombardeo de marketing por parte de los fabricantes de LCDs -estamos entrando en la escaces de recursos insostenible y por consiguiente bienvendidos a lo que yo llamo "fraude tecnológico".


> Las cubiertas de un auto tienen marcada la velocidad máxima para la que  están preparadas (usan un código). Si le pongo cubiertas de 250km/h a un  escarabajo...
> ¡Guau! ¡Tengo el escarabajo más rápido del mundo!


Si el departamento de publicidad de Bridgestone es el mismo que el de muchas marcas reconocidas de audio con certera seguridad te diran que tu escarabajo puede hacerle pelea tranquilamente a un McLaren F1.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 21, 2010)

damian2009 dijo:


> Hoy en día la gente cree que cuanta más watts mejor y nadie informa que existen cuestiones mucho más elementale


Así lo es, se ha inculcado que mientras mas vatios mejor, pero mejor ¿para que? la gente hoy día muy poco se cuestiona, y se dejan engañar por labia del vendedor. Una frase dice: el que no sabe es como el que no ve.

Con lo relacionado del producto Sony que mencionas, no te puedo debatir. Ya que no se todas las especificaciones técnicas del sistema. Aunque yo no le diría basura, lo he escuchado y se oye "bonito", pero no es una característica cuantificable y mucho menos medible. Peor, tengo una pequeña lesión en el oído izquierdo que me imposibilita dar referencias de "calidad de sonido". Pero, es solo un punto de vista, no es para discutir.



damian2009 dijo:


> Como es lógico, es muchisimo más costoso hacer parlantes que mantengan un alto SPL, buen desempeño mecanico y cerrando en lo concreto una buena respuesta acustica.


Jejeje eso desearíamos todos. Pero a veces hay que sacrificar "calidad" para obtener decibeles. 

Y lo interpreto de la siguiente manera, con lo poco que he podido observar: por lo general, el woofer para Audio Profesional tiene mucha mas sensibilidad (y por ende SPL) que uno fabricado para aplicaciones Hogareñas o de Car Audio, lo cual hace que se oiga "mas fuerte" para una misma potencia de referencia. Pero el woofer diseñado para la casa o el auto tiene menor sensibilidad, por lo que tiene menor SPL, aún pudiendo disipar la misma potencia de un woofer para Audio Profesional. La ventaja está, en que éste último frecuentemente tiene una frecuencia de resonancia un poco mas baja, ocasionando que las frecuencias menores de ~50Hz se puedan reproducir casi sin atenuaciones, obteniendo bajos mas "profundos", o como dicen algunos "definidos". Descifrándose subjetivamente como una "mejor calidad de sonido". 

De ahí, en que la mayoría (por no decir todos) de los altavoces diseñados para Car Audio se les denomina Subwoofer y para Audio Profesional, Woofer. Estoy hablando del componente solo, sin contar con la fabricación de la caja acústica.   

Obviamente esto también va a depender directamente de la caja o recinto al que se le incorpore al woofer. 

Hay un sin fin de altavoces fabricados con todos sus parámetros y especificaciones. Queda de parte de cada quién saber escoger el mejor para la aplicación que se le vaya a dar y/o los resultados que desee obtener.


----------

